# April Chicago Ballooner Bikes Club ride



## fboggs1986 (Apr 17, 2017)

Join Us this Sunday for April Chicago Ballooner Bikes Club ride! We will be meeting up with a local car meet to start and then will ride for a while and grab some food and drinks along the way. Meet at DSW parking lot in River Forest at 9am April 23rd. Address is 7321 Lake st River Forest, IL. All bikes welcome. See you there!!!
Frank







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fboggs1986 (Apr 22, 2017)

Little bump for tomorrow's ride!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fboggs1986 (Apr 23, 2017)

Great time today on the CBBC ride! Started at a local car meet and then rode! Here's some pics!










































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 23, 2017)

Looks like a great turnout Frank. Not every day you see a Manton on a ride! V/r Shawn


----------



## fboggs1986 (Apr 23, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> Looks like a great turnout Frank. Not every day you see a Manton on a ride! V/r Shawn




Thanks Shawn! It was a great time! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pookie42 (Apr 23, 2017)

I wish I could be at 3 places at the same time, sorry I missed this one [emoji1452][emoji92]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fboggs1986 (Apr 23, 2017)

Pookie42 said:


> I wish I could be at 3 places at the same time, sorry I missed this one [emoji1452][emoji92]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




There will be plenty more Gil! Ready for Nashville next month!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

